# Free filter day at finatics aquarium!



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I was at Finatics in Mississauga today to pick up my new Miracles tank that Mike ordered for me and found out that next weekend Aqueon will be in store for a trade in event. See below for details. 
--
Paul


Simply bring in your old "HOB -Hang On Back Filter" to the store on SATURDAY NOVEMBER 22nd as we will have an AQUEON sales representative in our store offering a "filter swap"... you bring in your old filter, working or not, and AQUEON will give you a brand new filter of equal size for FREE when you purchase a 3 pack or 6 pack of filter inserts! 

GREAT DEAL here folks! Mark your calendar!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

*Update with more info.*

Update from Mike.

YES you read it correctly! I have been working closer with my suppliers to try to offer you the hobbyist some bonus deals that most stores just don't do! So in saying that I have arranged a "FREE FILTER DAY" for everyone to take part in! Here are the details and PLEASE READ ALL OF THIS!

Here are the details and the guildlines!

PLEASE READ CAREFULLY!

1. Giveaway is on "SATURDAY NOVEMBER 22nd ONLY" at Finatics Aquarium Store, 6200 Dixie Road, Units 105-106, Mississauga, Ontario. L5T 2E1

PROMOTION starts at 11am and will go as long as supplies last or till closing at 5pm.

2. HOW TO GET YOUR FREE FILTER... its simple... just bring in "ANY BRAND" of HOB (Hang On Back) Filter that you have... brand name or type does not matter! heck it doesn't even matter if its working or not! however, your NEW filter will be given to you on an even trade... this means, if you bring in an AquaClear 50 power filter then you will receive an Aqueon 50 power filter for FREE of charge WHEN YOU PURCHASE ANY SIZE PACK OF FILTER INSERTS that are suited for the size of the filter that you are getting! SWEET DEAL! So this means you MUST BUY a 3pack or 6pack of filter inserts (which you will need anyways!) in order to get the free filter... LIMIT OF 1 FILTER PER CUSTOMER!

3. Want to know more about what filters they offer and such go to www.aqueonproducts.com for a detailed listing on their filters and what sizes etc etc.

4. The Aqueon Sales Team has the FINAL SAY in this promotion.

5. ALL sales are FINAL SALES and NO REFUNDS or CREDITS will be allowed!

If you want to know more about this and or any other promotions be sure to check out our facebook page at www.facebook.com/finatics.aquarium.store as I try to post when I get NEW fish and when there are NEW promotions going on at the store! PLEASE "like" us and share us to all your fishy friends!

Thanks again everyone and we hope to see you all at the store soon! mb


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

Thanks Paul... we will also be having LOTS of other sweet deals going on this day too! be sure to check us out! thanks! mb

PS.... "like" us on facebook at www.facebook.com/finatics.aquarium.store
and keep up to date on new arrivals and specials and more!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I was at Finatics just after 11:00am on Saturday and there were lots of people swapping their old HOB filters for nice new Aqueon filters. Lots of smiling folks walking out the door.

Who went on Saturday and what size filter did you get???

I picked up some nice red rainbows for my community tank. Finatics is not just for cichlids any more.
--
Paul


----------

